# Bunnies + Roaches=????



## ~*sAbRiNa*~ (Dec 11, 2009)

Well, I got the unfortunate news today that the people above me have been evicted and when the Super. went into their apartment it was completely infested with roaches. They have done everything that they need to do in that unit but as a precaution they would like to spray everyone above, below and on both sides too. 

I was told that they will be spraying poison under both of my sinks. I am not too worried about the kitchen because Sabrina does not have access to that room but she does have access to the bathroom. The Super. promised me that he will only put it inside the cabinets under the sink but I am still concerned for Sabrina's health. Should I keep her out of the bathroom for a few days? I already have a way to lock the cabinet that she definitely cannot open but I just wanted to check if anyone here has experience with this. What if some spills or penetrates the wood and she chews it? Am I being too paranoid about that?

The roaches are not in my place...yet. However, if I do get an invasion is that harmful to Sabrina? I am of course being neurotic about keeping the place clean so that they aren't enticed in this direction but can she be harmed by them? Will they bite her or give her a disease?

Thanks so much for any input,
Lauren


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 11, 2009)

I would definitely keep her out of the rooms with the spray for at least 24 hours. Roaches can carry disease, and you probably have them in the apartment even if you haven't seen them. I don't know exactly what they could do to her, unfortunately. I wouldn't worry about it unless you see her acting strange. We had roaches in my apt in Chicago when I lived there with Tony, and he never got sick. It's just part of living in big cities sometimes, even bait traps don't work. And you can't control your roomies and neighbors of course.


----------



## Saudade (Dec 11, 2009)

I would take the rabbit out of the house for four or five hours... even up to six just to let the poison settle.

Though I am super hyper concerned about poisons.


----------



## ~*sAbRiNa*~ (Dec 11, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> Roaches can carry disease, and you probably have them in the apartment even if you haven't seen them.


EWWWWW why did you have to give me this mental image??????? :yuck Thanks for the advice though I will keep the bathroom door shut for a few days to make sure she doesn't get in there. She has been an eating machine the past few days (I think that she is going through a growth spurt) so I will be able to tell very easily if she is not feeling well. 

Saudade - I wish I had somewhere I could take her for just a few hours but my mom is allergic so I can't go there and I don't want to trouble the bun sitter's for such a short period of time. I am going to open all of the windows and have fans going so that the air will be moving and we aren't both breathing in too many chemicals.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Dec 11, 2009)

I would get the info on the poison they use just in case. The brand, type and what is in it should be enough. If she does get sick, it is good to know what is in the poison so it can be treated effectively. 

Do you have a friend that you could hang out with for a couple hours with Sabrina? You would need to bring a pen or something to contain her and stuff like food and hay. Maybe you could bring a movie or something to watch. 

You should cover the food and hay and stuff just in case. I would put them into a plastic bin when they spray and for the day after while it settles, and maybe place it in a bedroom or something if you don't have a container.


----------



## ~*sAbRiNa*~ (Dec 11, 2009)

Well they just left after applying the poison. They thankfully decided to call in a proper exterminator. He had a special gel that he used in homes with pets so I feel a lot better about that. 
I am still not letting her go into the bathroom just in case she manages to get into the cup board but I feel a lot better now than I did when I was told that they would be using a spray!

Thanks everyone for keeping me sane!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 13, 2009)

Do you know what the gel is called? I had a challenge with bugs once, and it would have been a heck of a lot better with a gel substance.


----------



## ~*sAbRiNa*~ (Dec 13, 2009)

NorthernAutumn he told me the chemical name but after 24 hrs and Sabrina not going near it I tossed the post-it he wrote it on. I am pretty sure that he was from Action Pest control. They are located here in Hamilton but I am sure that if you call your local exterminator they will be able to offer you a gel as well. It came in a tube/canister that looked at lot like caulking (if that helps at all). Sorry that I cannot offer you more info than that


----------

